# Debridement of Eschar/Scab above Skin levl



## SUEV (Nov 19, 2009)

We had a new patient who was evaluated for an ulcer covered by eschar/scabbing and the physician decided to do a debridement.  He debrided the overlying scab but discontinued the procedure due to tenderness (the pt was given a topical).  All of the debridement codes start at skin level.  He didn't go into the ulcer so I can't even use 11040.  This doesn't sound like a procedure that would be bundled into an E/M but I don't know of a code.  Should I use an unlisted code or bundle it into the office visit?


----------

